# [Parenthesis Fuzz] sources for LM308s, PF5102, etc.!



## jay.stanley (May 21, 2020)

I have seen a few threads asking where people get parts for the Parenthesis Fuzz.  Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here is my experience.

Right now you can get legit LM308s on amazon as a part of a larger op-amp kit.  These appear to be legit by checking for NC on pin 5.

PF5102 can be sourced from Amplified Parts.

PedalPCB stocks the mini 2p4t rotary you need.

All diodes can be sourced from Mouser.


----------



## CodyTheWizard (May 21, 2020)

You can get the OPO7 chip instead of the LM308. They are virtually identical sounding and are cheaper.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 21, 2020)

Small Bear has PF5102 & LM308.  Just like the LM308 can be subb'ed with the OP07, any NJFET with VP between -2V and -6V will work in the Parenthesis.


----------



## jay.stanley (May 22, 2020)

During the quarantine small bear has been MIA


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 22, 2020)

The Bear comes out of hibernation every so often, so visit their site for news.


----------



## zgrav (May 22, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Bear comes out of hibernation every so often, so visit their site for news.


small bear opens on Sunday 5/24 until Monday evening.


----------

